# PPBay



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Is anyone heading out this thursday mornig. I was thinking of a session down at Kirks Point, the weather is looking good so far.

Cheers Kelly


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm...I'm tempted but not so sure Kelly. Maybe a Wed night decision.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Does this help Poddy  
Wednesday 
East to southeast wind of 10 to 15 knots reaching 20 knots at times. Wind
tending northeasterly at night. Waves to 1 metre.

Thursday 
Northerly wind 10 to 15 knots, locally 20 knots late morning. Waves to 1 metre.

Friday 
Northerly wind freshening to 15 to 20 knots. Waves rising to 1 metre.

Cheers Kelly


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Kelly, sorry mate I'm a pathetic scratching for tommorrow (the call of the brush is too strong) . But a maybe for the weekend sometime?. I hope ya nail some gooduns and fill many a plate!!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

No probs,  not sure this weekend, working but finish work at 2:00pm :? . Sunday is no good Got the one of the outlaws birthday to attend to :?

Cheers Kelly


----------

